# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Relational database Design- Relationship problemRelational database Design- Relations

## tassadaque

Hi I need to create database tables to store memo. in the "To" clause user may select individual employee or group of employees (Different groups are already available in database having many to many relationship with employee). i am wondering what should be structure of tables. For simple memo where there are no groups i will have "MemoMasters" and "Memodetails" with memodetail having EmployeeID as foreign key. how could i embed groups in this structure.

On apprach is to make two detail tables for MemoMaster. One detail table will have GroupID and MemoMasterID. The other tables will have foreign keys from employee and Memomaster. and the above mentioned detailtable's primary key. 

Regards

----------

